

Pee in Paris: Need an urgent pee in Paris? An Open Data mashup to the rescue - rbiard
http://www.peeinparis.com
This mobile website displays on a map all the public toilets in Paris.
It is based on Paris Open Data, Google Maps API and Foursquare API.
It aims to smile about Gérard Depardieu peeing in a plane, but I hope it might be helpful anyway.
======
utcursch
Something similar can be done for Australia:

<http://data.gov.au/dataset/national-public-toilet-map/>

~~~
rbiard
It seems that the xml file is full of FALSE values. Too bad...

